# Fake Surge, Real Money



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Uber had a glitch today which made the whole town surge 5X
Lasted about ten minutes, a few got lucky.

Driver-W Pax-W Uber-L


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Great job! Luckily, your town isn't on the fixed dollar surge yet. lol That shade of red is about a $7 surge for us, so you'd have made $7 rather than $74.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

I wondered what the outcome would be with one of those glitches.

As for your images, it's as if you printed off the screenshots, scanned them, and took a photo of a monitor viewing the scan.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

dogmeat said:


> I wondered what the outcome would be with one of those glitches.
> 
> As for your images, it's as if you printed off the screenshots, scanned them, and took a photo of a monitor viewing the scan.


Rofl

As for $7 surge guy. The day that shit hits my city is the day I get a square reader and start offering trips at $10 less than what customer says uber is charging them. They eat the cancel and still save $5.

The more those fckrs take the more it makes sense to cut em out~


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Shynrix said:


> Rofl
> 
> As for $7 surge guy. The day that shit hits my city is the day I get a square reader and start offering trips at $10 less than what customer says uber is charging them. They eat the cancel and still save $5.
> 
> The more those fckrs take the more it makes sense to cut em out~


Better get commercial insurance if you want to do that...

I'm all for cutting out uber, but don't get yourself in trouble in terms of insurance..


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Shynrix said:


> Rofl
> 
> As for $7 surge guy. The day that shit hits my city is the day I get a square reader and start offering trips at $10 less than what customer says uber is charging them. They eat the cancel and still save $5.
> 
> The more those fckrs take the more it makes sense to cut em out~


Hah that won't last long before a PAX reports you to uber and they deactivate you. Best case scenario 50 rides and in the grand scheme of everything that is nothing.


----------

